# My new Cruze Diesel, What I paid, First drive & MPG



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Congrats, on the car. Glad to see you left a crappy city and drove to the city of Champions. We average about 41-44 mpg with the cruise at 75 so I'm sure you will get better MPG in due time.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Congratulations on your new Cruze diesel. My Cruze Diesel is having it's first birthday this month and so far not a single issue. The stereo may improve if you play around with the base and treble a bit to get a clearer sound. I was lucky and the settings were spot on from the moment I picked up the car. Reading what others get from their Cruze D. I think things will only improve, fuel wise, as the engine frees up with a few more miles on it. Fully free at about 6 to 10 thousand I believe. Enjoy a great little car.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Congratulations on your new Cruze Diesel!


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Welcome to the Cruze Club Dave, Congrats on your new 2.0 Turbo Diesel!


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

Congrats (from Pittsburgh) on your new Cruze!

I passed the Turnpike interchange at Monroeville on Saturday, and if I would have seen your "2.0 TD" badge, I would have waved! _Of course, you might have said "Who's that weirdo...?" _:huh:


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Congrats on your new Cruze Diesel DLORESKI!!:goodjob: So glad that you are enjoying it. Please send me a message if you ever have any questions!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on your new Cruze D.

Welcome to CruzeTalk.

Have any pics?


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi Dave,

Congratulations on your new Chevrolet Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel. Be of good cheer, your mileage will improve. I just took mine on a trip from Salt Lake City to Milwaukee with the A/C on and driving 75 mph in UT, WY, and NE, and 70 in IA, and 65 in IA and WI. - And Back Again - The composite mileage measured using fuel receipts and odometer readings was 50.1 mpg over the 2975 mile trip. The engine had about 1700 miles on it when I started out so it wasn't broken in yet. The mountains of UT and Wyoming are a challenge (in both directions) but the little torque-monster never broke a sweat climbing those steep grades, even in the rare air at the top of the passes. (Both UT and WY have some that tickle 14,000 feet.)

I have not regretted my purchase of the 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel for one minute since the night I parked it in my driveway. I saved $300 going to WI and back to UT versus driving my Chevrolet Silverado Ext Cab (after adjustment for gasoline versus diesel prices).

Jim


----------



## DLORESKI (Apr 9, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Congrats on your new Cruze D.
> 
> Welcome to CruzeTalk.
> 
> Have any pics?


Hmmm, can't get it straight, but you get the idea. LOL


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome and congrats! The red hot color is stunning in person. Feel free to post some more pics, not upside down though, lol!


----------



## DLORESKI (Apr 9, 2012)

Interesting.....
My first fill up on Sunday was in some mountains, A/C running on 3/4 & high a lot and maybe 20% starting and stopping and I got 39.2 MPG.
Today I had 342 miles on it and the fuel gauge had JUST set right on top of the 1/2 mark.
I filled up and it took 7.58 gallon which put me at 45.1 MPG.
This time there was definitely more start and stop driving, definitely mountains but probably not quite as many, but the A/C stayed on low most of the time.
Sounds crazy but I cant wait until it's empty again to try and beat the 45 number! LOL


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

What is the conquest rebate that you got? 
I purchased a Cruze-D for my wife about 6 weeks ago and couldn't be happier. Fantastic car. 

Thanks.


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

Suns_PSD said:


> What is the conquest rebate that you got?
> I purchased a Cruze-D for my wife about 6 weeks ago and couldn't be happier. Fantastic car.
> 
> Thanks.


Conquest is a rebate for people who own non GM vehicles.


----------



## DLORESKI (Apr 9, 2012)

Suns_PSD said:


> What is the conquest rebate that you got?
> I purchased a Cruze-D for my wife about 6 weeks ago and couldn't be happier. Fantastic car.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, I own several other brands of vehicles and that qualified me for the Conquest rebate. It was either $500 or $750, I can't remember. That rebate expired the last day of the month (which was the day I purchased the car), but it might have been renewed.
- Dave


----------



## TDCruzeLady (Aug 14, 2013)

Are you driving flat ground, or hills/valleys to get your great MPG?


----------



## DLORESKI (Apr 9, 2012)

TDCruzeLady said:


> Are you driving flat ground, or hills/valleys to get your great MPG?


All hills of some sorts with my two fill ups.
The highway driving was up the mountain on Rt 22 heading East to Huntingdon, PA and the PA Turnpike through Somerset.
The in town driving was up and down regular hills, no mountains.
I can see how some are getting 50ish. Would be easy to do running across Ohio and places like that.


----------

